# Cruze Diesel Oil Filter



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

superyan711 said:


> Someone know where to buy oil filter online for the Cruze Diesel?
> 
> My dealership wait for the oil filter. Here in Canada the filter is BO...
> 
> ...


Yan, I bought some genuine GM filters on Ebay for a good price. They came from overseas though.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yan, I bought some genuine GM filters on Ebay for a good price. They came from overseas though.


Thank's for reply'

I try to find the filter but i can't find online.

Someone know what is the gm parts number?

Thank's!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

The oil filter part #55577033 and you will need to replace the drain plug seal #55196309


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I also had to click something to include international sellers.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

A3GR said:


> The oil filter part #55577033 and you will need to replace the drain plug seal #55196309


Thank's!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

